
“A thread on the best reading lists I've come across so far.” - kornish
https://twitter.com/danschlz/status/962137430504521728
======
jasonlfunk
The first list is a list of 700 books. Personally, I don't find a reading list
with so many books helpful. At one book a month, it would take 58 years to get
through the list.

~~~
jxub
Generally, most reading lists aren't really reading recommendations, just
books that the author happened to stumble on and read.

To distill a good reading list means to have a magnitude bigger ratio of books
read to featured than one.

------
moonka
I don't know why, but I always like a list which is indexed at 0. This is a
great find, and there have been some additions made by people replying.

------
sz4kerto
So we're discussing a Twitter post that refers to a list that contains lists
of good reads.

It'd be even funnier if there was a tl;rd bot on HN that'd summarize all good
reads in 3 sentences.

~~~
DrScump
... followed by a GitHub repo consisting of a _curated_ assortment of such
Twitter posts.

------
vlaaad
Twitter seems like a bad medium to share more than a sentence or two. Needing
to scroll multiple pages for a list of 15 links is too much.

~~~
ctchocula
4chan's /lit/ has a surprisingly good Recommended Reading list:
[http://4chanlit.wikia.com/wiki/Recommended_Reading/Literatur...](http://4chanlit.wikia.com/wiki/Recommended_Reading/Literature_by_type)

------
c12
Does anyone else keep a reading list of book covers they have taken photos of
for purchase and consumption later?

I had to cut myself off once I got to a bookshelf of over fifty books I had
bought with every intention to read but no time to do so.

------
hoodwink
I love reading lists, but they leave me feeling like a procrastinator

~~~
ggambetta
I feel like a procrastinator when I'm not making stuff. I do read a ton of
books, but in general I believe making stuff is generally more productive than
reading about making stuff, so don't feel bad :)

------
chatmasta
Can we please not link to tweetstorms on HN?

~~~
sAbakumoff
First of all it's not a tweet storm, it's the thread that is now the official
twitter feature. Secondly, there is no any good reason to prevent good twitter
threads to be posted to HN. Technically you can send anything and if the
community appreciates it, it does not matter what form it was presented.
Thirdly, what are you HN police?

~~~
chatmasta
Half the comments here are complaining about twitter, and with good reason. It
shouldn’t require fifteen page-downs through the avatars of a bunch of twitter
blowhards, just to read a simple list of links.

Beyond that, there is basically nothing interesting about this post. It’s a
list of lists of books that probably covers 99% of the NYT best selling list.

There is nothing novel or interesting to HN readers about this.

The only time linking to twitter is justified IMO is when the linked tweet is
truly a primary source of breaking news. If I wanted to read any of the other
BS on that site, I would use their app.

And btw it’s not true that you can “technically send anything,” as the HN
guidelines [0] establish. Granted I’m guilty of violating them by calling out
this post; I should have just flagged it as trash (which I did) and moved on
without commenting.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
sAbakumoff
Interesting...so you are violating the guidelines by rebuking the post that
actually conforms them. Is "hypocrisy" right word for it?

~~~
chatmasta
I’m not sure hypocrisy covers when someone openly admits their hypocrisy ahead
of time.

~~~
sAbakumoff
Yes, this is why I am asking for a right word for it.

